# Bringing my 03 GLI back to life! (Input welcome!)



## Philanator (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah!

I'm excited to say I'm getting my 2003 GLI VR6/6spd back on the street! 

Had a handful of issues keeping her from being road ready, and in the need of transportation, I acquired a 1999 Buick LeSlobber on the cheap. 30mpg? Better than the VR. Blown headgaskets > replace motor> motor eats dirt > I STILL HAVE THE JETTA > build a sweet overhaul list > execute.

So that's where I'm at. Building my list of parts to purchase next week. I'm going to list all the parts I need/want - getting one or two "wants" to go in tandem with the area I'll be working in.
I'll list off what I have so far, *then I want an honest review of my list* and post what you think. Anything I should consider adding? I don't want power adders, *I'm (re)building a daily to be fun and strong*. OEM+, but it's ok to go a little faster 

I'm not going for over-the-top or straight OEM. That sweet spot where I can drive it 60-75 miles a day, and enjoy another 100k. Currently at 177k, runs decent still, just looking for what some might have done to keep there tempermental 24v VR6 on the road.
Only real mods are: Resonator delete & 2" drop up front, 1.5" in the rear.

*Parts*
Power Steering Pump - BADLY
Power Steering Rack & Pinion - BADLY
Steering Rack Seal
Inner/Outer Tie Rods
Ball Joints
Subframe Mounts
New struts (may do cup kit w/ swaybar)
Rear Wheel Bearings BADLY (Front drivers was done not too long ago, might squeeze in new fronts)
Service transmissions (new fluid, etc)
Rear crankshaft seal
Head Gasket (having the head checked to be safe, probably have it planed)
New head bolts
Intake Gasket
Manifold and pre-cat gaskets
Valve Cover Gasket
Valve Cover Seals (@ spark plugs
Dogbone mount (ECS Ultimate kit
Engine & Transmission Mounts (Should I go poly?)
Coolant Reservoir w/ sensor
ECS jack pad adapters (these look handy, thoughts?)
Spark Plugs
Oil Change w/ filter
Coolant Flush
Air/Fuel/Cabin filters
Brake fluid flush

*Recently done/dontfixitsnotbroke*
Thermostat
Thermostat Housing
Upgraded to billet crackpipe
Most of the coolant hoses
Most of the coilpacks
Clutch
Ceramic brakes/new rotors
Subframe, LCAs, new bushings there. (Ice was involved, don't ask. Or do. I don't care.)

*Tools I will probably buy with money*
Timing belt Tensioner
Strut Nut Wrench
Water Pump Wrench
Wheel Hanger Guide Tool
Some sort of flying-solo brake flush tool
VAG scanner

*Wants*
New headlights - they are a sore sightly thing
Wheel spacers (stock rims)
Coating/Painting of underhood components (need recommendations of what to use where)
Cup Kit (already mentioned, but it is a want)
Billet parts, cuz I'm a robot.
Robot Parts
Cams
Shorter lock-to-lock steering
To not destroy MPG
Sexiness oozing from this thing in the mechanical form & function


I'm trying to do right by the car, even clean EVERYTHING (like the real everything) as I go along. I am pulling the engine/tranny out for all of this work, and will spare time for cleaning modifcation. I'm not even scared of electrical work on this thing. I'll do it. I'll so do it. Hard.

Help me out guys & gals? Check comes in 3 days, I'll be ready to order. Probably from ECS, mostly. Give me suggestions there, while yer at it!

Cool Beans Yo.


----------

